# Jc Higgins Flightliner welded on kickstand



## Steve Baltera (Aug 25, 2020)

Have a 
flightliner with a welded on kickstand.Missing the kickstand ( OF Course) .Anybody know what other murray made bike would have had them.

                                                         THANX


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 25, 2020)

Most any 1960s Murray or Sears cruiser kick stand will work. Just make sure you see photos first to make sure you are not being sold a clamp-on version.


----------



## Steve Baltera (Aug 25, 2020)

THANK YOU


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 25, 2021)

Still looking for a kickstand if you happen to come across one  Much THANX


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 25, 2021)

BUMP


----------

